# auto detect handicam



## manisvs5550 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am using Win 2003 server as my OS.  Are there any softwares compatible to Win 2003 server which allows me to import movies from my handicam and edit them?


----------



## shyam911 (Jun 9, 2005)

What handycam do you use?. Din't you get any bundled sw with your cam. anyways try Pinnacle Studio 9


----------



## svk (Jun 9, 2005)

i have a sony handycam and software associated with it dont work on win 2k3.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 9, 2005)

I think Windows 2003 can automaticalls detect attached devices like Camcorders..... Isn't it?


----------

